# Western Training Saddle reviews



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tough-1 can be a decent brand for many things as I have some of their products ... but NOT saddles. You're much better off finding something better!!


I have never heard of the two brands you posted. Looking them up online, they might be okay saddles for the new price. The RS doesn't say what kind of tree they have, nor what warranty they carry. You might want to find that out. THE RowelLux does list a 10-year warranty, so based on that it should be a decent saddle. Most decent saddle companies will carry a 10 year warranty on their trees, or longer.


Of course, the most important thing is that the saddle fits your horse AND fits you.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you trailer your horse to a tack store (or five) to try different options?

RS training saddle quality is nice, especially for the price point; I really like how the seat feels, but the bars are a hair too narrow and upright for the stocky type QH I prefer.

The Billy Cook training saddle bars fit wider/rounder horses a bit better (you'll see TONS of these at AQHA events,) but I found the seat to be too wide to be comfortable.

Wenger produces a great quality training saddle which was super comfy for me and fits a rounder horse, but it's priced quite a bit higher. Not easy to find but does hold it's value for resale.

Billy Royal isn't usually a brand I recommend, but their training saddle was comfy for me, bars fit a rounder horse, and was a price point I could justify. Held up just fine to several years of colt training and pleasure riding.


----------



## ohgeeannamarie (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies! I still really like the RS Saddles but they don't have a warranty and returning for a better fit seems to be a hassle.

Just an update - I ordered Horse Saddle Shop's EZ Saddle Fit Tool. The measurement we got was "D1" so I emailed HSS. I mentioned that my horse is under-muscled just because of being out of real work due to the saddle issues and the cold, hard winter we have going on in Illinois and I'm worried about getting a saddle too tight once she is back in routine work. They responded with a couple options:

_1) 16 Inch Used Rocking R Trainer Saddle 1300 (in stock) $941.94 after discount, tax, and free shipping
I think this would be a more ideal fitting saddle for the current build. It's not narrow but not wide either - it's a good in-between size.

2) 15" or 16" Dakota Training Saddle 920 (5 weeks) $1112.97 after discount, tax and free shipping
If the horse does fill out more and gets some more muscle, this would be a good option. It has Full-QH Bars and as you mentioned, you could pad up for now while that change happens.
_

Option 2 is a biiit out of my price range but then again it is a NEW saddle. The Rocking R Trainer 1300 has a "Medium" Equi-fit tree. Supposedly this is between SQHB and FQHB? The Rocking R saddles seem to have decent reviews online, but I am SO nervous about dropping almost $1000 on a saddle! LOL I think I am overthinking it more than anything. Anyways...

Should I be this nervous?! I have had the same saddle between two other horses in my life so I have not had to do this in many years!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Do you know your horse's withers with muscle up with work? If so, go for option 2. If you're not sure, then go for #1 and if it ends up too tight when the horse is back in solid work/matured, sell it and replace with something like #2.


----------



## ohgeeannamarie (Feb 5, 2020)

SilverMaple said:


> Do you know your horse's withers with muscle up with work? If so, go for option 2. If you're not sure, then go for #1 and if it ends up too tight when the horse is back in solid work/matured, sell it and replace with something like #2.


I don't believe so. She's fairly petite I think. I have only had her since September and she was only ridden twice in the last two years. She looked great for not being in work! I have attached a few photos here for you! Maybe someone will have a better eye and/or better confidence than myself


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

She's cute! I would get something that fits her now, and just keep an eye on it and make sure it's comfortable for her down the road.


----------

